# Greetings From Shreveport, Louisiana



## jacksonrh64 (Nov 14, 2007)

New bow hunter here. I have recently retired from General Motors after 30 plus years. My daughter has been after me to start hunting again, so now I have the time and decided to try bow hunting for variety and the challenge of it. I bought a 2006 Bowtech Equalizer for my first bow, my daughter shoots the same model Bowtech, and my son in law shoots a Hoyt. Looking forward to many hunts with the both of them. I am a Vietnam Vet, my hobbies are Bass fishing, traditional style hot rods, Jogging, Mountain and road bike riding, Dancing C&W, Latin, West Coast Swing, and Ballroom. I am an ex motorcycle racer who use to work for John Penton, Penton/KTM Motorcycles, High Point Accessories in Lorain, Ohio before moving to Shreveport in 1981. I also ejoy spending time with my two 6 year old grandsons, one is a hunter and the other races mini bikes. Great site with lots of great information.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Welcome jack64. Good site here with a lot of good info. Sometimes there some pretty good ribbing-- just don't take to serious. I'm just down the road from you in Many. I occasionally get up to Benton and hunt some kin folks private land.


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

greetings Jackson and Hawg,

i'm down here in CajunLand (Lafayette). I travel the state on business and i'm in shreveport 1-2 x's per month.

congrats on the retirement as i'm about 25 yrs behind you.

take care as there are a bunch of good guys on the AT forum.

cb <*)))>{


----------



## Rickb6959 (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome. Enjoy your retirement and thank you for your service in Vietnam.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Randall. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT from a former S'port resident, I hopped the river to BC a few years back. If you need a place to shoot in the area their is an archery club called Red River Bowmen that is a great place to shoot. PM me if you would like the info.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## pinethicket (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard....Monroe area here. I worked at the GM {Guide} plant here before it closed earlier this year. Hope you have a good season, maybe we will get some cooler weather before season closes


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard......I'm from Texarkana and my son and daughter-in-law live in Shreveport. I've got 29 years in with the paper mill. Still gotta hang on for a few more. I started hunting with bow and arrow only, 2 years ago. I gave my 30.06 to my youngest son, so I have no choice but to bow hunt.
Enjoy the site. There are several top notch people here. If you have any problems, just start typing. Someone will give you a hand.
From the banks of Millwood Lake,
Millwood Mudd


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

